# List: Socionics / MBTI & Typing Methods



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Wouldn't Entropic interview be what basically told you "hmmmm...yeah...I am IEI..." though?


I always encourage people to study the system too. I don't want people to take my word as gospel so if someone changes their type from what I typed them as, I assume it's based on sound reasoning. I settled on my type by learning the system.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

To_august said:


> I decided on type by studying systems. Never relied on tests.
> 
> At the time when I took MBTI official Step I (that has been linked before) I got INTJ.
> On Sociotype - LII, and on several other tests, which names I won't recall right now - LSI.


...by studying systems. How do you do that? Read read read?

edit: tbh I doubted that what entropic said was true(besides IEE ) just didn't want to admit it at the time. It's just that this endless reading is killing me. I'd rather read Conan or Warhammer than this, but I can't get to the core without reading.

fml!


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Ixim said:


> ...by studying systems. How do you do that? Read read read?


Yep. That and doing reality check. 
Getting out of my own mind's vacuum and interacting with other living beings, aiming at noticing patterns, also helps.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Wouldn't Entropic interview be what basically told you "hmmmm...yeah...I am IEI..." though?


No, no, not at all. I typed myself as an IEI a long time ago. I was just doubting with EIE, since some people told me I looked more like an Fe-dom. He helped me to clear up my doubts about model A though, it was very enlightening.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

westlose said:


> No, no, not at all. I typed myself as an IEI a long time ago. I was just doubting with EIE, since some people told me I looked more like an Fe-dom. He helped me to clear up my doubts about model A though, it was very enlightening.


So... "self-typing" work for you then?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

IEI - self-typed - INFJ - mbti official - westlose

ILI - sociotype.com - INTJ - mbti official - clevercait
ILI - social typing - INTJ - mbti official - wolf12345
SEE - sociotype.com - ESFP - mbti official - ixim

EII - socionics.com - INFJ - 16personalities.com - Jeremy8419
EII - sociotype.com - INFP - kiersey official - ALongTime
IEE - sociotype.com - ENFP - keirsey official - the_wanderer
SLI - self-typed - ISTJ - self-typed - To_August


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Don't list all ones you ever took and what type they say you are. Just the type you consider yourself and the primary means you used to be typed as that.


Well, my primary means is still my understanding of socionics, I never relied on the sociotype score on its own, I still questioned it until I understood what it meant. I'm happy for you to put self-typed for socionics (but keep Keirsey).


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

1) Socioncs type= MBTI type=Jungian type
2) As there is no objective typing method so in common we get several types for every typed man from different typers (later they may change opinions).


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sol_ said:


> 1) Socioncs type= MBTI type=Jungian type
> 2) As there is no objective typing method so in common we get several types for every typed man from different typers (later they may change opinions).


Couldn't understand 2


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

ALongTime said:


> Well, my primary means is still my understanding of socionics, I never relied on the sociotype score on its own, I still questioned it until I understood what it meant. I'm happy for you to put self-typed for socionics (but keep Keirsey).


There's no right or wrong answer. Whichever you think "well I typed by X" about, is what I will put. Everyone would have had to look at descriptions and such to see if they agreed or not.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I liked how you ignored me.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

? There's nothing to ignore? It's not a discussion thread. It's just a list of people's types and how they first determined their types.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

ILI - social typing/self-assessment - INTJ - self-assessment/social typing - Abraxas

I always come up ILI on every socionics test I've taken, but I don't put my faith into these tests because I've already studied the subject matter too much and I can see right through the questions, which means it's not a blind study and open to bias. Same with MBTI assessments. I always come up INTJ or INTP, usually INTJ.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Abraxas said:


> I don't put my faith into these tests because I've already studied the subject matter too much and I can see right through the questions, which means it's not a blind study and open to bias. Same with MBTI assessments.


You make a pretty good point here, something that is possibly overlooked by many self-typed people. Essentially the tests, regardless of how well they're written, will almost always give the results that the person being tested wants, if they know enough of the system. Kind of makes me question my type a bit, as I always seem to get the same result, and I wasn't as consistent in my results when my interest in Socionics was new.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

To_august said:


> I decided on type by studying systems. Never relied on tests.
> 
> At the time when I took MBTI official Step I (that has been linked before) I got INTJ.
> On Sociotype - LII, and on several other tests, which names I won't recall right now - LSI.


Heh. I'm similar. I get INTJ and ILI on all tests, except the visual tests, which say LSE.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeremy8419 said:


> ? There's nothing to ignore? It's not a discussion thread. It's just a list of people's types and how they first determined their types.


Indeed, and you didn't update with my typings lol.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

MBTI - Tested as INTJ.

Jungian type: Ti. Typed by other people, but It was kinda obvious to me too once my understanding developed.

Socionics - LSI. Typed as a Ti-dom by many people. Self-typed as an LSI. I'm obviously not good at Ne.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Entropic said:


> Indeed, and you didn't update with my typings lol.


Was the "by learning the syste" for socionics and mbti?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> MBTI - Tested as INTJ.
> 
> Jungian type: Ti. Typed by other people, but It was kinda obvious to me too once my understanding developed.
> 
> Socionics - LSI. Typed as a Ti-dom by many people. Self-typed as an LSI. I'm obviously not good at Ne.


Which MBTI test?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> MBTI - Tested as INTJ.
> 
> Jungian type: Ti. Typed by other people, but It was kinda obvious to me too once my understanding developed.
> 
> Socionics - LSI. Typed as a Ti-dom by many people. Self-typed as an LSI. I'm obviously not good at Ne.


Which MBTI test?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Was the "by learning the syste" for socionics and mbti?


Nice dodging the question. Yes it applies to both.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Which MBTI test?


All of them. Consistently.


----------



## Manathas (Mar 24, 2015)

Entropic said:


> Nice dodging the question. Yes it applies to both.


I don't see why you're so bothered with them answering the question considering it's a discussion and not a 1 to 1. That isn't to be taken ignorantly, mind. It's just that they seem to have forgotten the question- or not fully understood it. Not that they were dodging it.


----------



## Manathas (Mar 24, 2015)

Step I and various other tests throughout the years have made me show up 100% as ISFP... I've also shown up as SEI throughout every test I've taken socionic-wise. 
I don't currently have the time to take all of those tests but I would like to; it'll be interesting to see if I get different for once lol


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Manathas said:


> Step I and various other tests throughout the years have made me show up 100% as ISFP... I've also shown up as SEI throughout every test I've taken socionic-wise.
> I don't currently have the time to take all of those tests but I would like to; it'll be interesting to see if I get different for once lol


Yes and then there is me and my ilk.

See, I almost always get either ISFP in MBTI(ESFP isn't that rare as isn't ESFJ), yet I almost always get ESI with SEE as a second runner up type in Socio. I didn't get SEI EVEN ONCE in my hundred of taking, retaking etc of all known socionic tests.

Funny thing, eh?

edit: also, DON'T WORRY! Me and my ilk are the odd, mistyped ones. ISFP IS SEI no matter what anyone might think. Unless there exists a regimented SEI or loose ESI. Kinda doubt it tbh.


----------

